# Biodiesel Board praises B-20-ready Cruze Diesel



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

I'm confused. Most diesel trucks come B-20 certified from the OEM companies.


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

But it goes 900 miles on a tank of diesel.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

Yeah but I was just confused about the "praise" for B20 certification. That's pretty much standard across the board. I'd have no issues running B100 through it.


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

I believe the hoopla is because this is the first bio-diesel rated passenger car.

Rob


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

Robby said:


> I believe the hoopla is because this is the first bio-diesel rated passenger car.
> 
> Rob


That might be it. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------

